# Plurilock Security Inc (TSXV: PLUR)



## bobchenyixiang (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone following this company? They develop MFA and continuous authentication solutions, essentially the login process for electronic devices. I think they have a very interesting business model (SaaS) + big name customers like the US Dept. of Homeland Security, US Army, etc. I have big hopes for this company although their current share price does not best reflect its fundamental value atm, in the future, I see high revenues, becoz they wanna get into financial services and healthcare sector.

I will be joining their webinar today. Thought I share the link here if anyone else wants to join, click here: webinar registration


----------

